# GTX 260 vs GTX 275



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a dilemma. As I've found out I won't be able to get my new graphics card for another month or so, I've started looking at my options again. I was originally going to get this card:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?XFX-265

However, I have now found this:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-GTX275

Is the extra £40 worth it? I'm honestly not that bothered about the games.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with the 275 currently. Doesn't really seem much faster over the 260 to justify the cost increase. The 260 is currently one of the better price to performance ratio cards from nvidia.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Would you say if I overclocked, I might be able to get the 260 core 216 as good as the GTX 275? I really want to get a good card because I won't be getting another for a while - I'll be upgrading my RAM, CPU, mobo and case first.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Hopefully your powersupply as well. You might not get it as fast as a 275 , but that being said the 260 is fast enough to last a long time till you need to upgrade from it.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

when you say "might not get it as fast", what sort of difference are we on about? In games such as COD4, COD5, tf2, FEAR 2 etc, are we on about 5 FPS? 10 FPS? 20? If it's on the lower scale of things then yeah, I'll get the 260. Also, won't a corsair 850TX be good enough for what I want in the future if I invest in a couple of fans?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK I think I've decided what to do. The only reason I was going to get an 850W PSU was because I might want to run SLI. However, I've changed my mind and decided whenever I want to upgrade I'll just buy a whole new GPU. So I'm going to get the corair 750TX PSU, which will leave me for enough money left over to get the GTX 275. I'll get the 275 and overclock THAT, getting it as close to the GTX 280 performance as possible, and then I'll buy a phenom some time at the end of this year 

Does that sound good?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Well, it will work, but I don't like the way this one is going and the logic you give me. My impression is that you want a smoking card with enough power supply to kick it and the Corsair 750 will do that. You talk about dual cards, you talk about overclocking the 275, etc., so that is something you need to think about. 

My personal opinion is that you are getting in to this pretty darn deep and then you are planning on purchasing (for a few bucks less) a power supply that will meet your needs, but not leave you any room for near future upgrades or experimenting with other graphics solutions. 

I think (and this is just an opinion) that you would be much wiser to get the Corsair 850 so you have options on what you want to do. Otherwise, when you get "the itch" to where you want something more, you don't have to redo this again in a few months.

That is only my personal opinion, but if I read you correctly, then the time will be here shortly that you want to up the stakes with this rig. I just wanted to pass that along as a suggestion for you to consider.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah. Well, I'll get the 850TX if I can afford it. I'm going to overclock the 275 and definitaly buy a new CPU, so I suppose it would be best to get the better PSU. I would feel more secure in having it as well. In fact, I will get the 850W, I forget that I can sell my old GPU and PSU. Thanks for your help


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I didn't want to inject personal opinion here, but my 5th sense tells me someone like you won't be satisified with anything less than a smoking power supply and a great card.:4-dontkno

I don't think you will ever regret that if you go for the bigger power supply. Follow the excellent advice you were given earlier by my Team mate *emosun *on the video card and enjoy your rig. :grin:


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, I've found a better offer, as it's £10 more but comes with Far Cry 2:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-275

I've also found a better and cheaper 850W PSU than the thermaltake one I was going to get:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?CSR-TX850

So, that's saved me £10 as well


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I will let my team mate _*emosun*_ talk to you about that particular card, because he would know about that particular card and I am not familar with that particular brand and model. He should be back with you either later this evening or in the morning, so wait for his assessment on that particular brand and model.

However, I do want to mention that the Corsair 850 IMHO is far better than any Thermaltake (although the Toughpower series is decent) power supply, so if that one is on sale, go for it while it is still on sale.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I can say I don't like the cooler on that 275 , simply because it's a "blow air everywhere" cooler and not a venting cooler that actually forces hot air out the back. Never really to interested in Palit either. Other then that it seems ok.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Does this one look better?
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-GTX275
I only looked at the other one because of the game that came with it.

Also, just so I've got something to go by, if I overclock a GTX 260 core 216 by say 10-15% on the shader clock, core clock and memory clock, what sort of a % difference would there be between that and the GTX 275 I've posted here?

[edit]
Also, I've got an AMD X2 64 5600+ OC'd to 3.2 GHz (3196 MHz rounded up).
Will that be much of a bottleneck? Will it be so much of a bottleneck I won't notice the difference between my 9600 GT and the GTX 275? I'm getting a quad core near christmas, but I want to be good until then.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Does anyone know the answer to the last 2 questions? I would really like to know so I can order the 260 ASAP.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, those questions don't matter. I've decided to get this card:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?GW-265

It's cheaper and is overclocked, and is aparrently cooler. It does consume a lot of power but my corsair 850TX will be able to handle it easy. Plus I can always buy FarCry 2 at some other time (I'm not too bothered about that). Does anyone think that's a good idea?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That 275 looks good. As far as OCing a 260 to match a 275 , it'll probably come close but the 275 is probably faster. That being said the 260 is still more then enough gpu power. Your cpu will be a bottle neck in games that need alot of cpu power , however if you don't currently have any pu lagg in the games you play then it will be fine.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

How well do you think the Golden Sample I posted will fare against the 275 if I overclock that one? I'm definitaly getting a 260, I can't afford to spend £200. How will the Gainward Golden sample one compare to the normal XFX one I posted? It seems a lot better to me 

All I want in games is to be able to play any game maxed out, 1680 res with no AA above 40 FPS, and in games like TF2 and COD 4/5 above 60-70 FPS. In crysis above 30 FPS 1680 res in DX9 mode, all high no AA. Will that Golden Sample card OC'd achieve that?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

jrockpunk1 said:


> games like TF2 and COD 4/5 above 60-70 FPS. In crysis above 30 FPS 1680 res in DX9 mode, all high no AA. Will that Golden Sample card OC'd achieve that?


Honestly with no AA even my card can do that. :laugh: The 260 can handle a bit of AA.

Once again I still don't like the cooler , and don't care much for Gainward either. Just be careful OCing it with that cooler that it has , make sure you got a decent case with enough fans , ect...


----------



## 123456iambelial (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude, I have 2x 65nm evga 260 c216 (SLi Disabled) and all my games(you have listed) are maxed out with 4xAA and 16AF on 2048x1152 resolution. I don't OC my cards unless I am benchmarking. I am getting 100+fps with those game except Crysis(SLi enabled with this game)


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

emosun said:


> Honestly with no AA even my card can do that. :laugh: The 260 can handle a bit of AA.
> 
> Once again I still don't like the cooler , and don't care much for Gainward either. Just be careful OCing it with that cooler that it has , make sure you got a decent case with enough fans , ect...


Hmm... I thought that as well, as when I read a review it said something like "They've changed the stock coolers for their own". But then I later read:
"Compared to the reference card, Gainward’s card is much cooler, keeping the temperatures at about 67 degrees Celsius when under a workload (reference cards run at about 77 degrees Celsius) and about 45 degrees Celsius in idle mode (similar to reference cards’ temperatures). That settled, as long as it’s not loud in idle and workload modes – we’re happy." in this review:
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12305&Itemid=40

It seems it gets a better FPS in all games, and as it's actually cheaper that's good. It also runs cooler, but consumes more Watts (then again that should be no problem for an 850TX). Plus I have 2 what I think are 90mm fans and a 120mm fan which circulate the air as they should.



123456iambelial said:


> Dude, I have 2x 65nm evga 260 c216 (SLi Disabled) and all my games(you have listed) are maxed out with 4xAA and 16AF on 2048x1152 resolution. I don't OC my cards unless I am benchmarking. I am getting 100+fps with those game except Crysis(SLi enabled with this game)


Thanks for that. I like knowing actual people's results, rather than the ones from places like Guru3D that will have expert gaming rigs with i7 processors and 16 GB RAM. If that's the FPS you get, I can't wait 

[edit]
I have one last question:
Will either the corsair 850TX or the graphics card come with everything I need cable wise (i.e. 2x6 pin PCI-express connectors)? Also, I have 2 PCI-e slots, I've heard the 260 will cover them both up, is that right?


----------



## 123456iambelial (Jul 16, 2008)

The GTX 260 or any card should come with adapters(DVI to VGA and DVI to HDMI), User Manual, CD, PCIe power connector(2x) and sometimes a free game. IF you have the 850TX, should be fine; you don't need anything. Check my sig, all of them are powered by my 750TX and I can OC the heck out of my 260s; I can also pump more voltage on them for higher overclock with no problem. So basically that 850TX has more power than 750TX, so that is more than enough to run your specs. Remember my computer specs are 65nm chips which are power hungry and powered by 750TX.
If I get the time, I will show you some of my OCs.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks  I can't wait

Also, will the GTX 260 cover up 2 of my PCI-e slots on my motherboard? (It's an M2N-SLI nVidia mobo). I might want to run SLI in the future.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The M2N SLI motherboard is not something you want to run SLI on as the second PCi-E slot is only 4x or 8x speed. You may want to think about upgrading the motheraord if you really want to go for SLI.

I have the Corsair 850w TX and I think it has 6 x 6+2 pin PCI-E connectors.

Your GTX 260 will not cover up 2 PC-E slots as they're divided by a couple PCI slots


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

what sort of a difference will that make? Performance and FPS wise, will it make TOO much of a difference having the M2N-SLI for a GTX SLI setup?


----------



## 123456iambelial (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is a benchmark of x16 + x16 vs x16 + x8
http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTYwNiwsLGhlbnRodXNpYXN0

I think your mobo in SLi mode would be x8 + x8,


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

It says "Hardware canucks showed no difference between 16x16, 16x8 or 8x8 in dual SLI". However, when I can afford it, I'll get a new mobo anyway, so I can upgrade to a good CPU (I may go with intel).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

SLI is a big waste of money you should just get one GTX 285 or a GTX 295


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I may do that in the future (when the DX11 cards come out). But I may get, say the equivalent of a GTX 295 now, and the only way I could get better would be to go SLI. I like to have the option available. What's the best mobo with 3x PCI-e slots cheaper than the 780i?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Instead of going SLI just get the best card available at that time and wait to upgrade, you'll get better performance need a smaller PSU.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, OK. Still, what's a good mobo better than my M2N-SLI (with both PCI-e slots at x16) but cheaper than the 780i?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What are you looking for AMD AM3 socket LGA 775 1366? what cpu type?


----------



## 123456iambelial (Jul 16, 2008)

If you want to get 2x x16 then you need x58 that does that, a workstation motherboard or a motherboard that has NF200 feature.
About upgrading the card, I would get GTX 260 c216 they are really cheap now and you can play any games with it at the highest settings. If you think a single 260 is not enough, buy another one and SLi them. The 295 is not worth the money right now unless you are enthusiast. Because several month from now, they will release DX11 hardware. As of now, GTX 260 in SLi is a better choice money wise and performance wise.
Of course GTX 295 is a better card, but for $500+ pfft. Use the excess money and get yourself a better motherboard and PSU. Also, sandwich card have more changes of graphics micro-stuttering. SLi mode, however, is not as much as sandwich card. I have SLi and I OC them or not, I see not sign of graphics glitches.

If you want to get 3x Sli mobo then get the evga 780i board. Or the evga 750i 2x SLi.
They are really good boards.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Mcninjaguy said:


> What are you looking for AMD AM3 socket LGA 775 1366? what cpu type?


A motherboard with 3 x16 PCI-e slots so I can get tri GTX 260's. Honestly, I'm getting a GTX 260 now, and 6+ months, even though it might not be as good I'll get another 260 or 2 for 2x or 3x SLI.



123456iambelial said:


> If you want to get 2x x16 then you need x58 that does that, a workstation motherboard or a motherboard that has NF200 feature.
> About upgrading the card, I would get GTX 260 c216 they are really cheap now and you can play any games with it at the highest settings. If you think a single 260 is not enough, buy another one and SLi them. The 295 is not worth the money right now unless you are enthusiast. Because several month from now, they will release DX11 hardware. As of now, GTX 260 in SLi is a better choice money wise and performance wise.
> Of course GTX 295 is a better card, but for $500+ pfft. Use the excess money and get yourself a better motherboard and PSU. Also, sandwich card have more changes of graphics micro-stuttering. SLi mode, however, is not as much as sandwich card. I have SLi and I OC them or not, I see not sign of graphics glitches.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I would rather get another 260 in the future as I would be saving money. Have you had any problems with SLI at all?


----------



## 123456iambelial (Jul 16, 2008)

jrockpunk1 said:


> A motherboard with 3 x16 PCI-e slots so I can get tri GTX 260's. Honestly, I'm getting a GTX 260 now, and 6+ months, even though it might not be as good I'll get another 260 or 2 for 2x or 3x SLI.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, I would rather get another 260 in the future as I would be saving money. Have you had any problems with SLI at all?


Not a single one, actually I barely use SLi these because most of the game I play are COD4, COD WAW only. In addtition, the lowest FPS I was getting were 70-80FPS with single 260, and that was a spiked only. If I play Crysis I always enabled SLi, for extra power. 
I would say just get two GTX 260 c216. They are enough to run any games you throw at them. Just like I said save the extra money and get yourself a better mpbp and PSU.
The evga 780i boards are great. I have it and no problem at all.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you understand what I'm going to do?

I'm getting ONE GTX 260 core 216, always have been. I will not be able to afford ANYTHING else for another 6 months. Then I will buy a better mobo, but I'll buy a mobo with 3 PCI-e slots so i can run tri SLI if I want to. Now, my question is, whats a good tri SLI board that's cheaper than a 780i?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I wouldn't even bother with sli. Put it this way.

If you had bought an 8800 when it was new , then got another later , they would have cost more then a single 260 , used more power , and be slower then a single 260. Sli just isn't a good option. It's a just a gimmick to sell two cards at twice the price. I'd just stick to a single card setup. It's not like months from now the 260 won't be able to play anything. It takes a few years before cards get outmoded.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Give up the SLI 

save up for a GTX 285.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well he already got a 260 , I more or less ment use the 260 and get a better card when it's worth upgradeing , like a directx 10 / shader model 4 card.


----------



## 123456iambelial (Jul 16, 2008)

emosun said:


> I wouldn't even bother with sli. Put it this way.
> 
> If you had bought an 8800 when it was new , then got another later , they would have cost more then a single 260 , used more power , and be slower then a single 260. Sli just isn't a good option. It's a just a gimmick to sell two cards at twice the price. I'd just stick to a single card setup. It's not like months from now the 260 won't be able to play anything. It takes a few years before cards get outmoded.


I can't believe you said that...
I have friends who still run 8800 as their main graphics card. They can have max out COD4 and WAW at 23" LCD monitor 2048x1152 resolution.
You can buy a 2x GTX 260 for the price of single GTX 285 now. If he is getting the evga brand, he can always step-up to a higher lvl card like 285.
Of course, single 285 consume less power than 2x 260 in SLI, but performance wise 2x 260 will perform better than 285. It is better to get the 285 if you are using 1920 x 1200, higher or multiple display monitors.

Lets put it this way:
If you were in his shoes, you don't have much money, you want to upgrade your mobo and PSU, and you want an extra power for your games, which GPU would you buy a $320+ GTX 285 or $170+ GTX260 c216?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

TBH I can see where they're coming from. I suppose I would rather have a good, new card (DX11?) than 2 GTX 260's in SLI. Anyway, we can discuss this when I actually have the money for it.

Now, for my actual question:

Being as I won't actually need/use tri SLI, what's a good mobo with 2 PCI-e slots with both slots at x16, and that can hold intel quad cores like the Q6600/i7/9950 and overclock well?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well the i7 is a different socket type then the q series which is 775. By the time your ready to purchase your quad , the i7 machines will be cheaper. Although you should ask in the motherboard section , I'm not really great with motherboards , I just pick whatever looks good. Hence my asrock mobo .


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, I've set up a thread asking about the best CPU for my current mobo, and if I don't like the answer I'll ask about a good mobo.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I already answered that in one of your previous threads and it was found that your board supports the athlon 64 x2 as it's highest cpu. Which means what you currently have is it's fastest.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

It seems I can actually get this as the best quad core:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103249

though I will need to update my BIOS.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a Nvidia AMD 570 SLI motherboard and it does not support quad core AMD's.

If you do get a quad core get the Phenom 2 945 (3ghz x 4)


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

As it's only £10 I may as well get the 955, but I don't want to upgrade my mobo unless I have to. If I find a good quad core for my current one, I'll get that.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you can't get a quad core for your current one we told you that.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes I can. Here is a compatibility list:

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2N-SLI&product=1&os=17

I need to flash my BIOS to version 0903 though. I've even heard people that have got the 955 working after updating their BIOS.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, You've proved me wrong.

If you do update your bios do it while booting up and not in windows.
I think you should stick with the ones that are listed as compatible.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah, and me. Though if I find people have said the 9850 isn't very good and/or can't be OC'd to at _least_ 2,8 GHz I'll probably get a new mobo when I can.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would say instead of getting the old phenom's which can't be overclocked very well just wait to get a phenom 2


----------

